# Vacuum packing,, done it? Need advice



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm thinking of buying a vacuum food packer for long term storage stuff. I don't know anything about them.
Tips or suggestions? Also what about the bags? 

Anyone else looking to buy one?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey,,, Something else is this guy right?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I buy my bags in quanity from Cabelas. Cheaper than Wally world. Sometimes they go on sale in the fall during hunting season.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I'm thinking of buying a vacuum food packer for long term storage stuff. I don't know anything about them.
> Tips or suggestions? Also what about the bags?
> 
> Anyone else looking to buy one?


just understand what you're buying - a vac bagger is short term - holds a vacuum under that poly sheet maybe 6 months - it doesn't replace mylar bagging or 02 absorbers in a canning jar >>>> it was invented for re-packing frozen foods to prevent freezer burn ....

lots and lots of great reasons to have one for prepping - just know the practical limits ....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I learned about vacuum sealers from Wendy DeWitt (on YouTube). Don't buy it new. Go to EBAY and get a used one, like this one. The food savers last forever, but as Illini says, the bags are worthless for long term food storage, because they don't hold their seal very long. But vac-sealed mason jars are the way to go. Forthe most part they stay sealed indefinitely, but check to be sure they're still sealed yearly. Get a vacuum sealer with the little port hole that can use to vacuum seal jars. You'll need the the jar sealer attachments for regular and wide-mouth mason jars.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I use the vacuum pack for many things not just food. Motorcycle parts going into storage. The make a heavier bag that works great for gun parts, Ammo and bike parts. As for food it takes a bit of a learning curve. Wet foods will cause you issues at first. It is a great tool to have around. I buy the rolls and make the bags the size I want. It does not take long to bag up a winter supply of Zucchini . Long as it is not real long term blanching is nit needed and makes for a better out come.
I have the entire front end for a Harley RGU in parts sealed in the heavy bags in storage.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

???


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've had a foodsaver > 15 years now still working fine. Bought some extra seals in case they are NLA for the old machine.

Buy quality rolls of bag material. Just like freezer bags, cheap is cheap. Foodsaver does some pretty good sales where you can stock up on bag material.

As far as leaky bags: 1) cheap bags, 2) improperly sealed, 3) sealing sharp objects (meat w/bones), 4) Sealing watery material, 5) handling sealed bags when frozen and plastic is brittle (see #1 +#3). I usually double seal if I want to be sure. 

For blanched veggies, freeze them after blanching, before you seal. This eliminates all the liquids that get sucked out resulting in poor seals. Can do same with meats.

I've not used the sealer for jars. For jars most things are not too temperature sensitive, I put them in the oven on lowest heat, when warm I take them out and tighten down the lid, lid pops down just like when canning when they cool. Have stored dried mushrooms, peppers, and spices this way and they last years when put in the root cellar (cool and dark).


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I have a Food Saver. I got mine at Costco on sale. They go on sale a couple of times a year.

We use ours for freezing food. It will last longer that way. For long term storage though I still use mylar with o2 absorbers.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I use the vacuum pack for many things not just food. Motorcycle parts going into storage. The make a heavier bag that works great for gun parts, Ammo and bike parts. As for food it takes a bit of a learning curve. Wet foods will cause you issues at first. It is a great tool to have around. I buy the rolls and make the bags the size I want. It does not take long to bag up a winter supply of Zucchini . Long as it is not real long term blanching is nit needed and makes for a better out come.
> I have the entire front end for a Harley RGU in parts sealed in the heavy bags in storage.


if you like the blister pack way you can buy a spare parts kit for a piece of gear - you can copy it with your vac machine - lay the pieces out on a piece of paperboard & go to it >>>> great way to DIY organize your supplies ....

I vac pack my bandages & rolls - it reduces the overall bundle size in half and protects it also ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> if you like the blister pack way you can buy a spare parts kit for a piece of gear - you can copy it with your vac machine - lay the pieces out on a piece of paperboard & go to it >>>> great way to DIY organize your supplies ....
> 
> I vac pack my bandages & rolls - it reduces the overall bundle size in half and protects it also ....


 I vacuum packed a lot of stuff for shipment on deployments It works very well and much batter than those silly storage big you vac with a vacuum cleaner. All of the uniforms that I chose not to throw out when I retired are stored in container in Seal a meal bags to this day they are still sealed.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I think they do a great job. I've learned a trick for freezing meats, etc. I first wrap the meat in Saran wrap and then
put it in the bag and seal it. I've found that miss handling the bags when frozen, plus age can cause small pin holes
and they leak. with the Saran wrap, the wrap is squashed tightly around the meat. This has prevented freezer burns
and protected the meat so well, I will always use it.
I've been using them for 25+ years. I even have a 12 volt unit.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

They are only good for food short term.as far as ammo and money,vacuum sealers are very handy to have around.


----------



## tonybluegoat (Sep 5, 2018)

Ok. Vacuum Packing guns and Ammo? Why? I shoot Easter Block AK47 ammo that probably sat in a warehouse for 50 years. 

I'm sure I'm wrong. Vacuum pack ...guns... yes.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm trying to understand why ammo needs to be vac sealed. I mean, I can see if you're out in the woods living in a tent let's say, but other than that it's fine just laying around in a gun safe, right?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Annie said:


> I'm trying to understand why ammo needs to be vac sealed. I mean, I can see if you're out in the woods living in a tent let's say, but other than that it's fine just laying around in a gun safe, right?


Humidity.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Annie said:


> I'm trying to understand why ammo needs to be vac sealed. I mean, I can see if you're out in the woods living in a tent let's say, but other than that it's fine just laying around in a gun safe, right?


 I don't think guns and Ammo don't need to be "vacuum" sealed but just sealed from the humidity.
Am I right on this?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Annie said:


> I'm trying to understand why ammo needs to be vac sealed. I mean, I can see if you're out in the woods living in a tent let's say, but other than that it's fine just laying around in a gun safe, right?


Yes, it's just fine laying around a gun safe.

If I had to guess, I would guess that ammo stored in a gun safe would be good for at least a decade, and the higher the quality, the longer it would last.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Annie said:


> I'm trying to understand why ammo needs to be vac sealed. I mean, I can see if you're out in the woods living in a tent let's say, but other than that it's fine just laying around in a gun safe, right?


Good ammo for the most part will store with no special treatment for a long time. I have some that was boxed in 1950 that still fires. Vac sealing it is insurance. Modern ammo how do we really know if it is made to the standards or not?


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Sealing it in plastic is one more barrier in the way, in my book.


----------

